# Rebooting Ibook G4 System 10.3



## ottawacd (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello all,

Was having trouble with my g4 ibook freezing so tried a disk repair without success then decided to do a new re-install system. Took about an hour to do then when finished I tried to restart but would only go so far think message was loading network or something then it would freeze.

Any help most appreciated.
Thanks Charlie


----------



## macworks (Mar 21, 2006)

Charlie, what method did you use to install OS X: 1) Erase & Install 2) Archive & Install or 3) Upgrade?

It would be best to erase and install if you have no files or software on the drive that you want to save, otherwise use the "Archive & Install" method with "Preserve Users & Network Settings" checked.

If your iBook is freezing frequently, it's probably not the system. Apple would want you to try reinstalling first, but if your iBook falls within the serial number range of UV117XXXXXX to UV342XXXXXX, then Apple will replace the logic board in your iBook for free. See the following Apple article: http://www.apple.com/support/ibook/faq/

Otherwise, it may be bad RAM. Insert the Apple Hardware Test CD (it may be included on the install CD/DVD and not separate, depending on your model). Then reboot with the OPTION key held down and choose the Apple Hardware Test to boot from. Run the extended test to see if it finds any problems with your hardware. If it DOES find something wrong, you can trust that it's correct. If it DOES NOT find anything wrong, don't necessarily trust it. Instead, try removing any extra chip installed below your Airport card and see if it improves. If the freezing stops, you should seek out a new replacement memory chip.


----------



## ottawacd (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks very much for the reply and suggestions. I tried a clean install three times but to no avail. Brought it in to an apple tech person yesterday and he says I need a new hard drive so will let you know. Not too happy but what can you do.

Thanks again Charlie


----------

